# Augusta Bike Rack



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

When I acquired my second hand Augusta, I asked the dealer about fitting a Fiamma or similar bike rack. I was advised 'not possible' due to internal fittings being in the way of where the brackets would have to penetrate the shell. However, I see pictures on the web of Augustas fitted with such a rack, so it's obviously possible.

Any Augusta owners out there who have a rack fitted, and were there any issues with installation?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Ian,

Having looked at the motorhome layout and photos on the Swifts parts system and Google images, the layout does not lend itself well to a bike rack, however as you say it has been achieved.

The installation shown below uses the Fiamma Fixing-Bar Carry-Bike with a Carry-Bike Pro C to bear the load across the rear wall which allows brackets to be relocated, so it may be worth approaching your dealer to discuss this as they may not have thought about using this to aid installation, we've never had a requirement to use one so its uncommon and may not have sprung to mind.

http://fiamma.it/EN/products/carry-bike/accessories/fixing-bar_carry-bike/

Regards
Chris


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Chris

Many thanks for your helpful response. I had noticed the fitting you describe on one advertisement but on another the standard fitting seems to have been used. Photo below. Am I correct?

http://i.autotrader.co.uk/merlin-image-server/view/fe9b3801-62a4-4f92-b87d-dc365632a387/800

The Fixing Bar is also 2.4m long which is nearly the full body width and clearly would not fit within the body moulding. Can they be cut to length?

Regards

Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good mornign Ian, 

Yes, the the fixing bar can be cut to length as shown in the attached photo in my previous post.

With regards to your image, then the installer must have found suitable mounting points clear of all internal obstructions.

I can only reccomend that you contact your preferred installer with these photos in hand for reference as this may provide them a starting point to identify and confirm the suitabilty of the mounting locations in your motorhome.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Chris

Once again, many thanks. Sorry I don't live closer to you.

Regards

Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Ian, 

Don't worry about that, its just important you can find someone who can get that bike rack fitted for you and at least have evidence that it can be done.

I will be interested to hear when you get one fitted, so let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## taffman (Jun 15, 2008)

I have the 2011 version and have a bike rake fitted. 

Yes its a tight fit due to the sink, mirror and shower cubical but it can be done. 

With a bit of reverse engineering by doing some of the measuring from the inside and careful drilling it will work. 

The old saying measure twice drill once is very apt in this case. 

Have done over 13,000 miles now in mine with bikes, kayaks and the wife with no problems. 

Is dark at the moment but I will try to take some photos over the weekend.


----------

